# Just scored an unused 2014 La Pavoni Europiccola



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all,

Just joined today and look forward to gorging myself in the forums.

Today, after months of patient waiting I've just purchased a secondhand but unused (according to seller!) La Pavoni for less than €200.

I'm looking for recommendations for a suitable tamper and bottomless portafilter.

Also, is it possible to add a pressure gauge?

Thanks


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes it's possible to add a pressure gauge, both on the water and the head

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Great thanks. Am I correct to assume the group head gauge makes more sense since I'm just going to be doing espresso?

Any links for suitable gauge?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Good spot!

As Dave said you can get loads of bits from these retailers for pressure gauges. It can be a bit pricey as the brew gauge needs a new piston, shaft and lever arm.

The cheap Motta 52mm tampers are a great fit on the 51mm IMS baskets.

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/la-pavoni.html
https://coffee-sensor.com


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> Great thanks. Am I correct to assume the group head gauge makes more sense since I'm just going to be doing espresso?
> Any links for suitable gauge?


Hi

All you can do is espresso









The water gauge is cheap and lets you know when the machine is upto pressure , I also have a thermometer attached to the group head for this .

The group head gauge helps you pull at 9 bar, and also play with profiles of you can be bothered

There are several sites than sell these, I don't know the rules for linking so won't. I paid a lot for one, £190, it comes with a brass head though

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

First bit to buy though is a £5 lcd temperature sticker. Great payback for a low cost! 😅


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks all, looks ike some research is required.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> Thanks all, looks ike some research is required.


Everything you need is here

https://sites.google.com/brucepappas.com/lpowners

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Everything you need is here
> 
> https://sites.google.com/brucepappas.com/lpowners
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Thanks, looks like a great resource but I dont Facebook....


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> Thanks, looks like a great resource but I dont Facebook....


It's worth joining in a dud name just to get into that resource centre

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> It's worth joining in a dud name just to get into that resource centre
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Maybe!! but I'm already retching at the prospect.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Single steam tip is a must for around £10. I echo the comment re temp strip.

Boiler pressure gauge is worthwhile and not bank-breaking, relatively speaking.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks again all, looking forward to adding to this over time but going to grab a temp strip, tamp and bottomless portafiler ASAP.

is it 51.5mm I should be looking at? Also what about different baskets and shower screens etc? I'll figure it out in time but excited to get up and running.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@M00lers - I couldn't find any cheap and nice 51.5mm ones when I looked. An IMS 51mm comp basket (£18 ish) and a 52mm Motta black handled tamper (€20.60 from Lamachinadelcaffe) was still cheaper than one of the well fancy 51.5mm that people sell.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Just ordered, naked PF, JoeFrex tamp, dosing funnel and double basket.....1st of many purchases I reckon...thanks all for your help.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Little twist...turns out its not a 2014 model!! Most of the bits I've ordered are useless....ahh well!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> Little twist...turns out its not a 2014 model!! Most of the bits I've ordered are useless....ahh well!


They would only be useless if you bought pre 2000 model

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

I reckon it is pre 2000...the portafilter I bought is too big....seller had not a clue what he had!!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Date it using this

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_ep_eng.htm

If it's ore mill but such good condish it looks 2014 sounds great can you post a pick?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> <img alt="IMG_20201126_120008.thumb.jpg.0e06056f38c42837ff5b78236aa402ee.jpg" data-fileid="48719" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/IMG_20201126_120008.thumb.jpg.0e06056f38c42837ff5b78236aa402ee.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="IMG_20201126_120000.thumb.jpg.f1e85092481433401e5ff2e68a5023b1.jpg" data-fileid="48718" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/IMG_20201126_120000.thumb.jpg.f1e85092481433401e5ff2e68a5023b1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That's a beaut

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm still happy enough, just not as new as I thought it was. Gonna grab a sevice kit and descale before I use it. Theres some nasty green gunk on threading of boiler cap inside looks okay though. Best way to descale a La Pavoni?


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

M00lers said:


> I'm still happy enough, just not as new as I thought it was. Gonna grab a sevice kit and descale before I use it. Theres some nasty green gunk on threading of boiler cap inside looks okay though. Best way to descale a La Pavoni?


 Looks great - from the angular shape of the grouphead you're right it's a pre-millenium. I've used citric acid before which worked fine but is quite slow


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh so not totally unused? Have you looked inside with a torch? The green gunk could just be the copper boiler and water... If you're selling on the bits that don't fit do list them in for sale section!


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Missy said:


> Oh so not totally unused? Have you looked inside with a torch? The green gunk could just be the copper boiler and water... If you're selling on the bits that don't fit do list them in for sale section!


 No, not totally unused but defintety not used very much. Only had a very quick look inside and it seemed good, nothing of real note. Only green I saw was around threading of boiler cap.

unsuitable bits are being retuned and swapped for correct sized parts...thankfully retailer is very close to me.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Just fire it up and see what it's like, get a decent enough grinder

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Just fire it up and see what it's like, get a decent enough grinder
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 I will do, just wanna makes sure all remnants of previous owner are banished, then it will be mine forever.  Really wanna tear it down a bit more and clean and replace and orings/gaskets etc....esp since its a lot older than I expected.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

They are likely cracked and dry for sure

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like a 1990s model and in good condition. For less than €200 you've done well. Changing all the rubber seals is fairly straightforward and citric acid is best for descaling.

Sounds like you've purchased most the things you need. Temperature strips are really useful if you don't have them already.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks, yes I think I did okay... condition really is excellent. I have temp strips, actually they're the only thing I don't have to return!!


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/pavoni-group-service-kit-12367-p.asp

Is this what I should get?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/pavoni-group-service-kit-12367-p.asp
> Is this what I should get?


Yes, you can get them cheaper if you can be bothered but I think those light blue piston gaskets are Cafelat and they are great, I use those

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

They're a local company so its a convience thing more than a value thing at the moment.


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

You have such self control! If it was me it would be pumping out shots by now no matter what state the seals


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

GlenW said:


> You have such self control! If it was me it would be pumping out shots by now no matter what state the seals


 I just want to start off right.... get the work out of the way and then enjoy the machine. I'm an tempted though....


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> I just want to start off right.... get the work out of the way and then enjoy the machine. I'm an tempted though....


What grinder you using ?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> What grinder you using ?


 1Zpresso JE Plus...should do the job.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

M00lers said:


> 1Zpresso JE Plus...should do the job.


Yeah it will cope

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi again,

Not been much change since my last post. Have rescaled and ordered bits and pieces from Coffee Sensor.

Going to work on group head over the weekend. Finding time is tricky!!

Just wondering after I have it disassembled can I dump everything (group head, piston, shaft, lever etc.) in some pulycaff solution. Any issues to be aware of?

Confident enough I can disassemble and reassemble without issue, just curious about cleaning correctly.

Thanks all.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Just be aware that seals and such rubber/plastic parts may not enjoy Puly Caff. The metal parts should be fine tho.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@M00lers - Don't do that with the chromed group as it can damage the finish of the group head if you are unlucky.

You can plug the holes and fill to soak but I wouldn't put chrome parts in Puly or descaler if you can help it.

For brass bits that won't show you you can clean a bit more aggressively, I would be very surprised if the chrome lever handle needs it though.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay, soap and water it is....thanks for the heads up. I knew citric acid wasn't good for chrome but wasn't sure about Pulycaff... cheers.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@M00lers - It could be fine, I do soak my chrome portafilters occasionally in a weak Pulycaff solution. But I view them as a consumable that can easily be replaced.

Even an off chance of marring the nice old chrome would put me off, as I would be fed up every time I used the machine.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

allikat said:


> Just be aware that seals and such rubber/plastic parts may not enjoy Puly Caff. The metal parts should be fine tho.


What could happen when soaking rubber parts in Puly caff?
I did that a couple of weeks ago when cleaning, still haven't got rid of the oily taste. I probably didn't clean properly.

Time to replace the seals I think.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @M00lers - It could be fine, I do soak my chrome portafilters occasionally in a weak Pulycaff solution. But I view them as a consumable that can easily be replaced.
> 
> Even an off chance of marring the nice old chrome would put me off, as I would be fed up every time I used the machine.


 I won't chance it. Was just looking for the easy option of a good soak...


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Tonight I replaced all seals/gaskets o-rings on grouphead and gave everything a good scrup.

Installed IMS shower screen and temp strips.

So time to pull first shot. Not successful, which was expected.

Think I may need to adjust lever position with the nuts as when I lift lever I don't get that lovely sound of grouphead filling that I had beforehand.

Its like I need to raise handle higher. Any tips on how to achieve this. I'd imagine it's just a matter of adjusting lever nuts.

I had set it that when the lever was at it's lowest position I could just about see lower piston gasket. Then I installed shower screen.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Also, when I removed portafilter it exploded and made a serious mess...am I supposed to release pressure before I remove portafilter....


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@M00lers The nuts won't limit it going up, they change the downstroke to a set depth. You don't want the piston touching the inside of the shower screen though. I wouldn't worry about a slight noise change, as long as you are still getting a good water flow

That was a portafilter sneeze! 🤧 Happens to the best of us, but easily avoided by waiting a bit for the pressure to dissipate.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @M00lers The nuts won't limit it going up, they change the downstroke to a set depth. You don't want the piston touching the inside of the shower screen though. I wouldn't worry about a slight noise change, as long as you are still getting a good water flow
> 
> That was a portafilter sneeze! 🤧 Happens to the best of us, but easily avoided by waiting a bit for the pressure to dissipate.


 Thanks.... don't think I'm getting good water flow though.... second shot when I lifted lever nothing happened on down stroke, no pressure or resistance, so up I went again and eventually got the group head to fill.....am I losing pressure somewhere?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ah that is tricky, are you sure it is going up to full temp for the boiler pressure and have you got the seals the right way round or maybe have put the lever handle on upside down as it is not symmetrical (see pic)?

If it has been reassembled correctly you should get a load of boiling water out if it is up to pressure and you lift the lever with no portafilter.

Not easy to diagnose faults remotely, especially if you are just getting familiar with the machine.

The piston requires 2 piston seals and are installed with a V upside down on the lowest groove and a V the correct way up on the upper upper groove.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

M00lers said:


> Thanks.... don't think I'm getting good water flow though.... second shot when I lifted lever nothing happened on down stroke, no pressure or resistance, so up I went again and eventually got the group head to fill.....am I losing pressure somewhere?


 Is it possible that the lever arm (rather the bit it screws into) is upside down? The bolt that goes through the piston (the one closer to you when standing in front of the machine) should be below the pivot bolt (the one that's further away and goes through the group head).


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

M00lers said:


> Thanks.... don't think I'm getting good water flow though.... second shot when I lifted lever nothing happened on down stroke, no pressure or resistance, so up I went again and eventually got the group head to fill.....am I losing pressure somewhere?


 Once the machine heats up, take the portafilter off, place a cup underneath and lift the lever up. Should spray out into the cup. If it doesn't you have an issue, if it does I suspect your grind and amount you're loading the basket is out.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

I reckon I'm losing pressure somewhere. Either boiler cap isn't making a seal (seems like it is) or grouphead to boiler connection. Lever is on correctly. Piston seals are on in the correct orientation.

When I lift lever I get nothing or sometimes something definitely nothing consistent...I keep thinking pressure is fluctuating...I'm no expert but that's my gut instinct.

I'm listening to it here now and the boiler keeps coming on every 45 seconds or so. Definitely losing pressure I reckon...I'll have to troubleshoot more tomorrow. It obviously something I've done during reassembly but I've had too many Porters to be effective tonight.

Thanks everyone for your insight, much appreciated.

Lever is on correctly right???


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

M00lers said:


> I reckon I'm losing pressure somewhere. Either boiler cap isn't making a seal (seems like it is) or grouphead to boiler connection. Lever is on correctly. Piston seals are on in the correct orientation.
> 
> When I lift lever I get nothing or sometimes something definitely nothing consistent...I keep thinking pressure is fluctuating...I'm no expert but that's my gut instinct.
> 
> ...


 If the boiler cap wasn't sealing water would come out under pressure. Take the group off, the pipe at the back that draws the water from the boiler may not be connected


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Nopapercup said:


> If the boiler cap wasn't sealing water would come out under pressure. Take the group off, the pipe at the back that draws the water from the boiler may not be connected


 Thanks, I'll check tomorrow, didn't really go near that pipe, just gave it a scrub. I didn't remove it from assembly.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

M00lers said:


> Thanks, I'll check tomorrow, didn't really go near that pipe, just gave it a scrub. I didn't remove it from assembly.


 It just twists on and off


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Nopapercup said:


> It just twists on and off


 I knew that, might it be worth my while to remove it and put it back on? Pavoni was working perfectly (i.e. when I raised lever water instantly came out of shower screen) before a descale and seal replacement. So obviously something I've done incorrectly. I'll figure it out...


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah the lever's on correctly. Another thing to check is that the brass piston thingy it's screwed tightly onto the shaft. It can unscrew on reassembly if you twist the shaft anti-clockwise to align up it with the lever bolts (it's happened to me a few times). If the piston unscrews it sits lower and may not clear the hole to the boiler when the lever is fully lifted.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

AJP80 said:


> Yeah the lever's on correctly. Another thing to check is that the brass piston thingy it's screwed tightly onto the shaft. It can unscrew on reassembly if you twist the shaft anti-clockwise to align up it with the lever bolts (it's happened to me a few times). If the piston unscrews it sits lower and may not clear the hole to the boiler when the lever is fully lifted.


 Great information thank you. I have a plastic piston but I'll check out your suggestion.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Gave the 2 bolts that attach the group to boiler a quarter turn each this morning and everything seems to be working as it should. Not sure if that was the exact issue I was having but I'm getting proper water flow from shower head now.

Just pulled 2 shots but my grind was too fine and took too long...still drank them though. Thanks all for your help last night.


----------



## M00lers (Nov 25, 2020)

Getting there...think my issue is fixed.

3rd shot today...still not perfect but getting close.

I seem to have a fairly large basket this was 16.5g in and about 33-34 out.... forgot to tare scales!!


----------

